# Same passenger almost everyday



## dipti6p (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi,

What you can do if you have the same PAX everyday and driving only for 3 miles ?

I am so frustrated with $5-6 fare.

Any advice please.
Thanx


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

dipti6p said:


> Hi,
> 
> What you can do if you have the same PAX everyday and driving only for 3 miles ?
> 
> ...


Stop picking them up. If lyft rate 3 star, you never see them again


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

*Uninstall!!*
*if you drove taxi, you would get the same people every morning going to work and school..*


----------



## [email protected] Noob (Jul 14, 2015)

Get better at recognizing addresses and remembering who you picked up there and where you took them. I get the same requesters all the time in the morning and there are many I will not pick up because they're not profitable. You can be 99% sure if you're getting these pings at the same time of day (especially morning) they're headed to work or the same place you went before.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

I drove the same executives to work daily, one for 18 years, then the other for 11years. It was a terrific job!


----------



## Anomis (Jul 16, 2015)

Do not accept


----------



## UberTDI (Aug 2, 2015)

Accept
Cancel
Reason
Other


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

pray they die?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

just drive said:


> Stop picking them up.





painfreepc said:


> *if you drove taxi, you would get the same people every morning going to work and school..*





[email protected] Noob said:


> Get better at recognizing addresses and remembering who you picked up there and where you took them.





Anomis said:


> Do not accept


On voice dispatch, every dispatcher knew the regulars and when they went. Most of the drivers learned pretty quickly who were the regulars, where and when they went. If a driver did not want a certain regular, he stayed off the stand around the time that the regular went. If the stand cleared, he kept his mouth shut if the dispatcher were calling the section from which the regular went. He did all of the above until he heard the address of the regular that he was trying to duck go out. To be sure, at times a driver would get burned on this. If the dispatcher had more than one call in the section, the driver who was trying to duck the regular missed out. If the regular did not go that day, the ducking driver missed out, too.

As a dispatcher, I knew my drivers. I knew who liked whom and who did not like whom. Thus, if I had more than one call, I would give the other call to the driver who did not like such and so a regular. If, however, I had only the regular, and this driver who did not like that regular was the closest man, he went and got the regular. If you did not want a job you kept your mouth shut. Open your mouth and you go get what the dispatcher gave you,

Depending on the digital call assignment system in use, a driver can more easily duck what he does not want. Uber lets you see the address before you accept the trip (it used to let you see the name, as well, but Uber discontinued that). As one poster above has stated, remember the address, odds are if it is close to the same time, it is going to the same place. If you do not want that particular trip, do not accept it. Some digital call assignment systems will show only the section in which the request is. Thus, the driver is almost as blind as he was on voice dispatch. Still, the dispatch cab drivers learned who went where and when from what section (be it a numbered or named section). Thus, under such a digital call assignment system, a driver would have to reject every request from a given section at a certain time to make sure that he did not receive the trip that he is ducking. He could get burned, that way.



UberTDI said:


> Accept
> Cancel
> Reason
> Other


A true _*acro*_nym. As the motivation for doing it this way is to keep up your acceptance rate it is not quite the same as throwing back a job on voice dispatch (something that would get you put off the air, in most cab companies). You can not hide from a GPS, thus, the digital call assignment system does not allow a driver to "keep his mouth shut". Allowing for throwing back is the compensation.


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

I also have a number of regular passengers that require short trips, daily. You get to know them well and you can count on 5 star ratings. It all adds up over the course of the week. That's not a bad thing.


----------



## AshyLarry81 (Mar 2, 2015)

Horsebm said:


> I also have a number of regular passengers that require short trips, daily. You get to know them well and you can count on 5 star ratings. It all adds up over the course of the week. That's not a bad thing.


Only issue with that is that most drivers (such as myself) don't give a crap about their ratings. As long as it's above the level for deactivation, they're fine with it. In the end, what matters most is profitability by far.


----------



## dipti6p (Aug 1, 2015)

I think I would ignore that ping . I gave 3 star on uber but it does nt work like LYFT


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

I have one "regular" I'll pickup every day if I could. He goes from my area of the planet to downtown mpls. it's a 37 dollar ride.. I know when he leaves for work, if I plan on ubering that day.. I go online 10-15 minutes before his ping and wait for it. I always get it because I live 30 miles out of the cities. many times if I don't take him it takes him 20-30 miuntes to get someone (normally a nuber) to drive out and get him.

when I work a 8 hour shift, I'll text him to see if he's ready to head home. if he is, I'll pull up in front of his business and wait for the ping.. if he gets a driver that is not me (happened once or twice) he just cancels and repings.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

merkurfan said:


> if he gets a driver that is not me (happened once or twice) he just cancels and repings.


This happens sometime if my street hails want to pay with Uber. You would think that since, in my case, at least, the customer is no more than five feet from me, that I would receive the ping. Usually, I do, but every once in a while, the application sends it to someone else. Like your regular, my street hail simply cancels and tries again. Only once have I had to have the customer do it three times. Fortunately, she was from Chicago. More than one of my passengers from Chicago has told me that Chicago Uber users who hail a taxi frequently will ask if it is an Uber Taxi and then pay with Uber. They have told me that having to request twice is not uncommon, and, every once in a while, three times.

Uber does not offer taxis in the Twin Cities, but it does offer them in Chicago and Washington, in addition to a few other select markets.


----------



## TinyDog (May 24, 2015)

Like merkurfan, I too have a regular that I would pick up every day if I could. He gets me into the city with little to no dead miles, and a $30 fare is a great way to start they day.


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

AshyLarry81 said:


> Only issue with that is that most drivers (such as myself) don't give a crap about their ratings. As long as it's above the level for deactivation, they're fine with it. In the end, what matters most is profitability by far.


Profitability is always my primary goal. Just behind that is my rating or standing, as it shows up on their passenger app when I receive their request for a trip. It helps me get tips and generally more respectful passengers. It's well worth it .


----------



## aparks330 (Aug 13, 2015)

i dont mind the small rides in the city. usually i just drop that rider off then sit idle for a bit and wait on the next one. the other night i didnt even have to leave the city. its more rough when i drive 20 minutes out into the county and then dont get a ping to go back to the city. but in general i usually just sit wherever i drop someone off at lol even if its in the county. ill get something eventually.


----------



## pizza guy (Jul 23, 2015)

I have quite a few people in my area who ping at the same time of day. Other drivers noticed this as well and I have literally watched 3 cars end up in the customers parking lot for a $10 ride. Leaves me with a 10 minute zone all to myself while I eat lunch from home with a high chance of a profitable O'Hare run.


----------



## DonCie (Mar 21, 2015)

I don't get it....if you aren't busy and you don't have another fair, why don't you want to make something rather than nothing?


----------



## divo183 (Nov 1, 2016)

Out of curiosity, Uber hasn't sent an email or deactivated any of you for constantly picking up the same person? They are quick to consider it fraud.
I have someone that I can pick up every day, but wouldn't want Uber to deactivate me.


----------



## pizza guy (Jul 23, 2015)

divo183 said:


> Out of curiosity, Uber hasn't sent an email or deactivated any of you for constantly picking up the same person? They are quick to consider it fraud.
> I have someone that I can pick up every day, but wouldn't want Uber to deactivate me.


I have multiple people like that. Without those reliable rides I probably wouldn't do Uber. At least 2-3 times a week I get pings while sitting on my couch that say I have arrived as soon as accept them and are close to me than I am to my car. At least 20-30% of my rides are repeats and if Uber tries to penalize me for that I'll test arbitration.


----------



## NCHeel (Jan 5, 2017)

You're obviously in the same spot at the same time every day not doing anything. I'm about positive the same name pops up with the ping. Ignore it.


----------



## pizza guy (Jul 23, 2015)

NCHeel said:


> You're obviously in the same spot at the same time every day not doing anything. I'm about positive the same name pops up with the ping. Ignore it.


In Chicago we can't see rider ratings or rider names in advance of accepting a ping. We get an address and time to pick up.


----------



## NCHeel (Jan 5, 2017)

even better, same address.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

You cancel them until they get bored of using uber.


----------



## divo183 (Nov 1, 2016)

pizza guy said:


> I have multiple people like that. Without those reliable rides I probably wouldn't do Uber. At least 2-3 times a week I get pings while sitting on my couch that say I have arrived as soon as accept them and are close to me than I am to my car. At least 20-30% of my rides are repeats and if Uber tries to penalize me for that I'll test arbitration.


Thanks.


----------



## HogDaddy (Dec 29, 2016)

How is it fraud according to Uber?


----------



## divo183 (Nov 1, 2016)

As a driver you are using people you "know" to maximize rides for incentives. This is what Uber will come up with. Here in Boston we get x amount of money for x amount of rides. If they figure out you keep giving the same people rides they might consider that fraud.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

merkurfan said:


> when I work a 8 hour shift, I'll text him to see if he's ready to head home. if he is, I'll pull up in front of his business and wait for the ping.. if he gets a driver that is not me (happened once or twice) he just cancels and repings.


The thing is this sucks for that other driver. Not just for losing the fare but because they might have just pulled out of somewhere just to go take the call, did a U-turn, etc. Please don't encourage this because it makes the job suck more for everyone.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

DonCie said:


> I don't get it....if you aren't busy and you don't have another fair, why don't you want to make something rather than nothing?


Driving a minimum fare ($3 in my city) with 8 to 10 minutes to get there means low income for 15 mins, minus your costs for gas, etc. Sometimes its better to wait for a closer fare that has a chance of making you $10 over a guaranteed $3 with no tip.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> The thing is this sucks for that other driver. Not just for losing the fare but because they might have just pulled out of somewhere just to go take the call, did a U-turn, etc. Please don't encourage this because it makes the job suck more for everyone.


Drivers are competitors when on the road. If a passenger loved my service and GAVE me their cell number and produced a great fare each day, you can bet I'd sit and wait for that rider to ping me.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

RaleighUber said:


> Drivers are competitors when on the road. If a passenger loved my service and GAVE me their cell number and produced a great fare each day, you can bet I'd sit and wait for that rider to ping me.


Yeah but if everyone did that you're going to hate it eventually too. That's not how the system is supposed to work. IMO Uber ought to charge $1 even for immediate cancels as it wastes the driver's time and resources.


----------

